# Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?



## tribun1 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo!!!

Ich habe heute zwei Barbie gefangen.:m Und einer hatte noch Roggen.Im Buch habe ich mal gelesen das Roggen von Barbie giftig ist. Und es wird geraten die Barbie nicht zu essen.Normale weise die Barbis laichen bis Ende Juni.


Was meint Ihr , kan man die Fische essen???|kopfkrat

mfg


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Kannst richtig schöne Probleme bekommen was die Gesundheit angeht, von leichtem Dünn5chi55 bis Krankenhaus kan alles kommen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Ich denke mal, du meinst "Barben"! Klar kannst du die essen, auch wenn Barben alles andere als ein kulinarischer Genuß sind. Der Rogen gilt als giftig, das "Gift" zersetzt sich aber unter Hitzeeinwirkung. Lecker sind Barben aber nicht wirklich....
Lasse sie also besser da, wo sie herkommen....

...im Wasser....#6


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Barbie von Ken ?? |bla:

Wenn du Barben meinst, die schmecken eh zum :v !

Lg


----------



## schwedenfan83 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Barbies laichen nur bis Ende Juni und sind voller Roggen?


----------



## LocalPower (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

|supergri|supergri btw. das Zeug heißt Rogen :m
Roggen ist wat anneres...der gute Korn ist meist aus Roggen ^^


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Ich schmeiß mich weg - ist ja sooooo göttlich der Tröööt:vik::vik:|jump:|jump:


Barbies Roggen|muahah:|pftroest:


----------



## Tim1983 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Hi,
lass deine "Barbies" lieber im Wasser, wie schon alle Vorredner gesagt haben schmecken die zum 1. zum :v und zum 2. denk an Deine Gesundheit. Guter Rat lass die Finger davon #6.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Na, nun hackt man nicht alle auf ihm rum.... Kann ja nicht jeder ein Meister der Rechtschreibung sein....

Aber mit Roggen gefüllte Barbiepuppen sind sicher nicht sehr lecker, auf jeden Fall in der Mikrowelle eine ziemlich explosive Sache....:vik:


----------



## YakuzaInk (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Würde auch sagen du kannst du essen und im gegensatz zu den meisten sage ich das barben gut schmecken wenn man sie an den richtigen stellen fängt und weiß wie sie richtig zubereitet werden!
Aber ansonsten wenn du sie nicht brauchst, lass sie beim nächsten mal wieder frei!


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Veräppelt der uns, oder redet der auch so wie er schreibt???

"Barbiefisch mit Roggen" - irgendwas ist hier nicht so ganz normal, oder???

Jungangler gut und schön, aber wie alt bist Du Knabe???

Ernie


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Was für eine durchgeknallte chaterrei #c|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Was für eine durchgeknallte chaterrei #c|kopfkrat#c


 
Wundert dich das, bei der Hitze...#c

Ich schlage auch schon den ganzen Tag mit dem Kopf auf die Tischplatte...

Hilft aber auch nix...;+


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

...hm, ja - man weiß es nicht, aber manchmal macht es mir Angst, wenn ich mir vorstelle, wer und was da alles am Wasser rumhängt, wenn ich beispielsweise sowas hier lese!

Erstmal abschlagen und sich dann Gedanken über die Verwendung / Verwendbarkeit machen ist zumindest kein gutes Anzeichen, wie ich finde...!

...aber dazu möchte ich lieber nicht mehr schreiben, weil das hier sonst ausufert, wenn ich schreibe, was ich darüber denke!

Ernie


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Stimmt bei der Hitze ist das kein Wunder ##6


----------



## DNA (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Vieleicht ist auch nur seine Muttersprache nicht gleich der unseren.


----------



## Slotti (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...hm, ja - man weiß es nicht, aber manchmal macht es mir Angst, wenn ich mir vorstelle, wer und was da alles am Wasser rumhängt, wenn ich beispielsweise sowas hier lese!
> 
> Erstmal abschlagen und sich dann Gedanken über die Verwendung / Verwendbarkeit machen ist zumindest kein gutes Anzeichen, wie ich finde...!
> 
> ...




da hast du recht!

ich komm trotzdem aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr raus :vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

...ich denke, er hat ein Problem, das mit Hitze alleine nicht zu erklären ist und auch bei kälterem Wetter anhalten wird!

#q

Aber mal im Ernst:

Nimm´ doch keinen Fisch mit Junge, von dem Du nicht weißt, ob und wie Du ihn verwerten sollst / kannst & willst!

Ernie


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Habt ihr schon von der Welsaktion gelesen ? Das ist auch so ein Härtefall

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

...naja...anfangs habe ich über den Barbiefisch auch noch gegrinst, aber Fakt ist, dass er 2 Barben erstmal killt, um sich dann zu fragen, was man damit überhaupt machen kann!

...und ob er einen Fischereischein hat wage ich zu bezweifeln...bei den theoretischen Kenntnissen und der überdurchschnittlichen Sprachgewandtheit!

Zu allem anderen Schweige ich, sonst wird das hier ein Fall für die Mods - und die haben genug zu tun!

Ernie


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Ach Leute, was ist hier eigentlich los? Es sind Ferien, 35 Grad im Schatten, allen brennt irgendwie die Sicherung durch. Mir geht´s ja auch nicht besser, mein Chef ist im Urlaub, mir läuft die Soße am After runter und ich darf/muss/will endlich mal an seinen Rechner, weil weiß ich auch nicht...
Die Hitze raubt einem den Atem, es werden blöde Puppen mit Roggen gefüllt und Welse an Bäume gebunden...
Irgendwie haben heute alle ein Rad ab und ich bin froh, wenn ich Feierabend habe...
Nur weiter so....

Sonst hat ja keiner mehr was zu lachen heute....#6


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

@ colognecarp:

Ist zwar off-topic, aber das habe ich gerade gelesen und auch nur den Kopf geschüttelt!

PS - vielleicht sollten wir mal angeln gehen und quatschen - da wird´s kein Fall für den Moderator, wenn man über einige Dinge mal offen spricht!

;O)

Wohne in Cologne City & will morgen Abend / Nacht mal los auf Aal und Zander - vielleicht kommt ja ein Barbiefisch als Beifang! 

*schmeißwech*

Ernie


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Nachtangeln geht bei mir leider nur am we. ! 

ich hät sogar noch ein paar Würmer vorrätig, schade #t...
Meinen nächsten Turn hatte ich erst wieder übernächstes we. Sa. geplant, weil dieses we. mit geburtstagen usw. wieder voll ist #c

Wenn du lust hast können wir da dann zusammen gehen

Lg


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Weekend ist bei mir leider schlecht, weil ich da meist in einer unserer schönen Kölner Discos stehe und Musik auflege!

Schade - und ich hätte meine Tiefkühl-Köfis gerne gegen Würmer getauscht - nu muß ich zum Gees & einkaufen!

Erstatte Bericht, wie es morgen Nacht gelaufen ist!

;O)

...gehört aber wohl eher in einen Kölner Angler Tröööt!

*offtopic Ende*

Ernie


----------



## HOX (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Manche Leute sind einfach G´schissen Doof, wie man bei uns dazu sagt!


----------



## tribun1 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Es fählt nur ein Lied von Böhse Onkelz.|bla:

DEUTSCH ist nicht meine Muttersprache.:vik:

ICH DACHTE wir Angler verstehen uns:q

Ich besitze einen französischen Angelnschein und angle in Frankreich am Rhein.Kostet 65,00 Euro und in zehn minuten hast du einen.:vik:

Schaut am Donnerstag und am Sonntag  MEIN NEUES LEBEN ab 20.15. Dan wisst ihr wie ist es ein Ausländer zu sein.Sogar ihr könnt es sein.Aber scheist euch nicht gleich in die Hose.Keiner wird euch auslachen wegen der Sprache.:vik:




PETRI ZU MEINEN FISCHEN:vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Schön und gut - dagegen hat auch keiner was, dass Du Franzose bist!

Aber erkläre doch mal, warum Du 2 Fische fängst und tötest und Dir erst danach Gedanken über die Verwendung / Verwendbarkeit machst?

*********************************************
Denn zu den inhaltlichen Vorwürfen sagst Du nichts - und es hat NICHTS mit Rassismus zu tun, wenn ich es ******* (merde) finde, wenn einer erstmal 2 Fische fängt und tötet und sich dann fragt, was er damit macht, oder ob er damit überhaupt was machen kann!
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Wenn ich französisch spreche / schreibe, dann lachen mich die meisten Franzosen auch aus - hatte nur 4 Jahre Franz in der Schule, aber inhaltlich ändert das nichts an meinem Einwand gegen Dein Verhalten!

...deswegen ziehe ich auch nicht gleich ein Röckchen an oder erkläre Euch Franzosen, dass ihr ohne die Hilfe der USA heute alle besser deutsch könntet!!!

...und auf einmal klappt es ja ganz gut mit der Sprache, oder???

Mecker mal nicht so rum, sondern erklär mir mal lieber, wie man mit so einer Einstellung angeln kann ???

Komm´ mal von der Rassismus - Schiene runter und angel in Zukunft vernünftig und mit Respekt gegenüber den Fischen!

Mich interessiert nur Dein Verhalten als Angler - woher Du kommst ist mir egal!

Ernie


und wir sind alle Ausländer....fast überall!

;O)


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Das war doch mal ne Ansage |krach:


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

War nötig, weil der einfach nicht verstehen will, was er falsch gemacht hat!

...und inhaltlich hat er überhaupt nicht Stellung genommen!

Ernie


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Der Barbiefisch ist und bleibt einfach das beste was ich heute gelesen habe.

Ich denkemal das er garnicht so genau wusste das er mist gebaut hat. deshalb hat er ja nachgefragt !
Vieleicht denkt er ja demnächt etwas Naturbewuster


----------



## henningcl (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

So Leute, jetzt lest euch doch mal seinen eröffnungspost nochmal laaaangsam durch.

Er hat nur gefragt ob man auch den Fisch mit Rogen essen kann, weil vielleicht giftig.


Da steht rein gar nichts, das er sich erst nach dem abschlagen über die verwendbarkeit von Barben gedanken gemacht hat.


Nur um die Barbe mit Rogen.

Man, man, man, immer diese schlechtmacherei#d#d


----------



## tribun1 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte , im meinen Buch steht das die Barben laichen bis ende Juni.Welche Datum haben wir heute? Wenn du einen Fisch am Hacken hast kannst du es wissen ob er Rogen hat? Ich habe Respeckt vom Fisch genau so viel wie du. Glaube mir. In diesen Forum habe ich gelesen wie stark der Fisch ist.Ich wollte auch probieren.

WIESO NICHT????


Und glaube mir, wegen der Laichzeit habe ich mehr als genung gewartet.Wenn du es nicht glaubst schau auf das Kalender.Mit meinen Fragen wollte ich nur wissen ob ihr auch um diese Zeit Barben mit Rogen geangelt habt?Oder es war einfach kein Rogen.Den ich meide die Angelzeit wenn die Fische laichen.


Ich hoffe mein Deutsch war gut genung für Euch:m


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Guten Appetit!

und AMEN!

Damit ist die Barbie-Akte für mich geschlossen!

Ernie


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Dann machen wir eben eine ken Diskusion |wavey:


----------



## tribun1 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Wieso antwortest du nicht?


Wenn du ende Juli Barben am Hacken hast, weist du ob er Rogen hat????


Ich wusste das auch nicht, weil die Laichzeit schon lange vorbei ist.


Ich glaube besonders du wegen der Hitze leidest.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Krass ne Barbie mit Roggen am Hacken.

Sorry, aber wenn ich dir auf französich erklären wollte das ich einen Barbe mit Rogen im Bauch an den Haken bekommen habe und es kämme raus Barbie (Mädschenspielzeug, kleine Puppe) mit Roggen (Getreide) am Hacken (zestückeln, zermatschen) würdes du auch lachen, also rege dich nicht so auf. 

Kann dir nur sagen das ich die Barben bei uns schon im Mai laichen gesehen habe.

mfg Flo


----------



## tribun1 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Ich weis. Weil die Barben laichen von Mai bis Ende Juni.|supergri

Ach ist mir sowiso egal.Ich habe paar andere Themen gelesen.Es gibt einfach paar Bordies die scharf darauf sind zu streiten. Schade.#d


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*



tribun1 schrieb:


> Ich weis. Weil die Barben laichen von Mai bis Ende Juni.|supergri
> 
> Ach ist mir sowiso egal.Ich habe paar andere Themen gelesen.Es gibt einfach paar Bordies die scharf darauf sind zu streiten. Schade.#d


 

und du schreibst private nachrichten und drohst mir...junge junge - werd erwachsen, sonst verfütter ich dich an deine barbiefische !

wer ist denn scharf drauf zu streiten???

so, für mich ist hier jetzt ende in dem trööt, sonst vergess ich mich noch!

Ernie


----------



## mot67 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

@ernie: vielleicht hättest du dir deinen senf auch komplett sparen können? er hat eine frage in etwas unkorrektem deutsch gestellt, du hast sie ins lächerliche gezogen, irgendwelche hypothesen aufgestellt und nix weiter zum thema gebracht. 
und wunderst dich dann, dass da jemand etwas angepisst reagiert?
also manchmal...#q#q#q


----------



## duck_68 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*



mot67 schrieb:


> @ernie: vielleicht hättest du dir deinen senf auch komplett sparen können? er hat eine frage in etwas unkorrektem deutsch gestellt, du hast sie ins lächerliche gezogen, irgendwelche hypothesen aufgestellt und nix weiter zum thema gebracht.
> und wunderst dich dann, dass da jemand etwas angepisst reagiert?
> also manchmal...#q#q#q




|good:


----------



## tribun1 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

ERNIE ERNIE ERNIE

Wieso drohst du mir und antwortest nicht auf meine Frage?
Hast du keine Argumente , du Knabe?
Die Frage habe ich doch verständlich genung gestellt oder?


Hattest du gestern schlechten Tag oder liegen dir meine Barbiepuppen oh ich meinte tatürlich Barben (ENTSCHULDIGUNG) würklich am Härzen? 

Wenn du soooo sensiebel bist für die Tiere dan bewirb dich doch für Greenpeas. Die haben viel zu tun. Du weist doch was manche Völker mit Walen machen? Aber ich denke das die Liega einfach zu gross ist#h


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Moin
Zumal die Rechtschreibung außerhalb der deutschen Sprache auch nicht deine Stärke zu sein scheint





tribun1 schrieb:


> ... dan bewirb dich doch für *Greenpeas*.


, oder du uns einfach nur veralbern willst,

werd ich doch noch mal auf deine Frage zurückkommen...
Barbenrogen ist, wie hier schon zu lesen war, giftig. Der Verzehr kann zu extremen Durchfall und Krämpfen führen - auch ist dieses Toxin nur bedingt durch Hitze Abbaubar - also Finger weg von den Tieren in der Laichzeit - wie lange diese dauert, ist, regional sehr unterschiedlich - also macht es Sinn, von April bis Mitte Juli keine Barben zu fangen...


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*



mot67 schrieb:


> @ernie: vielleicht hättest du dir deinen senf auch komplett sparen können? er hat eine frage in etwas unkorrektem deutsch gestellt, du hast sie ins lächerliche gezogen, irgendwelche hypothesen aufgestellt und nix weiter zum thema gebracht.
> und wunderst dich dann, dass da jemand etwas angepisst reagiert?
> also manchmal...#q#q#q



eine richtige antwort.

@tribun1
es tut mir leid. 
du bist einfach einem irrtum ernies aufgesessen: 
hier schreiben so viele deutsche angler in schrottigster grammatik und rechtschreibung, dass man eigentlich gar nicht auf den gedanken kommen konnte, dass du 'ausländer' bist. 
also eher kein rassismus, sondern eher typisch deutsch: niedermachen.

parfois c'est trés dur en allemagne.


----------



## duck_68 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

Mensch Jungs, jetzt haltet Euch doch alle mal mit gegenseitigen Anfeindungen zurück - das ist doch wirklich kindisch hier! Wir sind doch alle erwachsene Menschen - oder??? Wenn alle die Füße still halten, ist gleich wieder Ruhe. Muss doch nicht sein, dass sich hier noch jemand wegen einer unbedachten Äußerung eine Verwarnung wegen Beleidigung anderer Boardies einfängt - das ist keine Barbiepuppe der Welt wert

In diesem Sinne

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Achim_68 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist Barbiefisch essbar wenn er Roggen hat?*

So...Frage ist beantwortet, Nettigkeiten wurden ausgetauscht...ich denke, ich mach das Ding mal zu...noch ein kleiner Tip von mir: 

Geht einfach mal wieder Angeln - das entspannt ungemein!!!


----------

